# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  أطعمة مضادة للأكسدة

## أمين المكتبة

أطعمة مضادة للأكسدة

الأطعمة المضادة للأكسدة تشكل فايدة كبيرة على صحة الإنسان, 

فهي تحمي من تلف الخلايا في الجسم

 و بالتالي تؤخر من علامات تقدم العمر 

و تحمي من السرطان و مشاكل القلب 

و غيرهم الكثر من الفوائد الصحية للجسم,

 و هذه من أشهر الأطعمه المضادة للأكسدة:


أطعمة مضادة للأكسدة



للمتابعة إضغط هنا


التركيز على الأطعمة التي تحتوي على فيتامين هــ و فيتامين أ و فيتامين سي,

 و بيتا كاروتين, كل هذه أشياء مضادة للأكسدة

أيضا هذا تصنيف للفاكهه المضادة للأكسدة حسب ألوانها:


(للمتابعة إضغط هنا )

تابعوا كل ما هو مفيد لكم و لأسرتكم

 دعواتكم بصلاح الحال

اتمني الاستفادة للجميع ..

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## dina fawzy

upppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

